# what A.I is better?  need help picking the right one.



## DEE151 (Feb 1, 2011)

hey guys I need some help on choosing the right A.I and which one do U guys prefer? 
my 2 choices are Aromasin and Arimidex what are the difference between these to?

my cycle I will be doing this with is deca test tbol. 15wk cycle it will be. 
and what exactly do they do? i have done 6 cycle and I have never use an a.i but since I will be doing a 15wk cycle and it will be high dosing I just want to have this on hand but I need some one to explain these 2 to me. 

so Aromasin i was reading that it can control acne? this is what I copy from it's profile.

wanting to avoid estrogen related side effects such as gyno, acne, or water-retention brought on by aromatizing steroids.​​


----------



## cutright (Feb 1, 2011)

Aromasin will not give you that rebound estrogen effect when you come off. Your safe with either...flip a coin. I've run both....both are great.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 1, 2011)

I like using exemestane/aromasin during cycle, stronger than adex imo. I would only use letro if i have gyno problems.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Feb 1, 2011)

adex is a 50-60% reduction in E while aromasin is closer to 75%

Choose aromasin if youre prone to gyno or have had gyno in the past.


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 1, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> adex is a 50-60% reduction in E while aromasin is closer to 75%
> 
> Choose aromasin if youre prone to gyno or have had gyno in the past.



so I will go with Aromasin.

so wen should I use aromasin in my cycle wen I see these sign of bloat/gyno and ect?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 2, 2011)

Id go with aromasin buddy.

-T


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 2, 2011)

so i will go with aromasin .
so would i take it if i start seeing signs of gyno or bloat? and for how long? now ain't nolva for controlling gyno? so whats the difference if I take nolva or aromasin?


----------

